# Goat milk soap recipe wanted



## Emily Klesick (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi, does anybody have a good soap goat milk soap recipe with vegetable oils? 

Thanks!


----------



## Michael Goonan (Feb 5, 2008)

*I have a recipe for Melt and pour Goats Milkand Ylang-Ylang*

Dear Emily, I hope this could help you out.Just cut up the m&p base into 1 inch cubes,put them into a microwavable measuring cup,and melt the cubes(about 2minutes 50 seconds should melt the soap base).Let the cup cool for 1 minute,then add 2 tablespoons of water,followed by 2 tablespoons of olive oil(actually any type of oil will do-example-jojoba/almond/avocado/grapeseed/coconut to name a few).Then add in 1 1/2 tablespoons of powdered Goats milk,followed by 4 drops of Ylang-Ylang essential oil.Stir well-then pour into your favorite mold-let sit for 15 minutes, then put into the refrigerator for another 10-15 and viola'- instant soap!!!!!I hope this was helpful-Michael Goonan


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

any soap recipe can be a goat's milk recipe.

Use your favorite soap recipe, and substitute the liquid for your favorite form of goats milk.  Fresh, Canned or Powdered.

You don't need a special recipe to make goats milk soap.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 6, 2008)

Faithy, u r crackin me up!  Only us Ozark Hillbillies our aloud to spek lik that!   

But, seriously, I 100% agree with Faithy, any recipe can be a GM soap recipe.  I use aloe vera juice to make my lye solution, other than that, all my liquids is goat's milk.  I like using soured GM in my recipes.

Paul


----------



## JumpinKaren (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is one that I created that worked just fine!

•	8 oz sweet almond oil
•	2 oz castor oil
•	8 oz coconut oil
•	8 oz palm oil
•	3.724 oz lye
•	8.58 oz goat’s milk (frozen to a slush)
•	1 oz rosehip jasmine essential oil
•	0.2 oz aquamarine pink mica
•	2 tbsp finely ground rosebuds & chamomile


----------



## digit (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you Karen, it was very nice to share this with us!

Digit


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

JumpinKaren said:
			
		

> Here is one that I created that worked just fine!
> 
> •	8 oz sweet almond oil
> •	2 oz castor oil
> ...


As Soapmaker Man says, any recipe can be used just substitute GM for the water in your lye solution (although there are certain steps you need to take, and ask if you don't understand).

I like your recipe because it's a fairly mild recipe with good lather. I've been making a lot of variations of a similar recipe where I use equal portions of a soft oil (sweet almond, olive, canola...) plus PO, CO, and about 10% castor oil, and all these variations are coming out nice and mild with lots of lathering (from the castor).

It's hard to go wrong with a recipe like the above and I think it would make a great version of GM soap.


----------

